# Teal are arriving and we're almost ready for them! PIC HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Teal season is quickly approaching and it looks like it'll be a good one! We started having birds show up about two weeks ago and since then more and more have joined. We have been extremely busy getting everything ready as wells have been cranked on, pit blinds moved/sunk, skid blinds moved to property headquarters just waiting to be brushed and pulled into position, roller chopping natural vegetation or regrowth ponds and much more. Even had to call an airboat in for help on a couple huge reservoir ponds that were overgrown with smartweed but were to deep to get tractor and roller chopper into. Still lots to do as we'll brush blinds for two days next week and still a couple blinds that need to be set into position. All and all everything is really coming together and we're excited about what this season has in store.

Duck club meeting went well over the weekend and we still currently have ONE group spot left and then we're completely full. Contact us if you're interested in getting more information.

Still have a few teal dates open for anyone wanting to book a hunt. 
Sept. 12, 13, 15, 16, 19, 20 & 21 
$175 per person, 4ppl minimum

For more details or to book a hunt, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312 call/text
Nick 979.240.1639 call/text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

